# Rhom?



## holeinnet (Feb 15, 2009)

I had this guy since he was 1". Here he is at 1.5 inches.










Now he's about 3" and here he is at that size.




























Let me know what you think. He was sold to me as a White Piranha. Enjoy! ----- MC


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## holeinnet (Feb 15, 2009)

Great. Thanks Doc!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

could still be a sanchezi, i hope its a rhom though


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhombeus


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not much of a dark end of the tail, so I'd say S.sanchezi


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Keep us updated looks pretty good. Could be a Rhom I've seen a white rhom for sale before but it was a lot bigger than an inch. 4-5 inches


----------

